# 2nd vaccination :-)



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Minnie had her 2nd vaccination today and everything is fine with her  had her weighed and at 12 weeks she's still only 1.3lb! The vet said she's perfectly healthy just going to be an extremely tiny 'poo!  

Just a quick question on natural/raw food? Whst do you guys recommended for her really? Any suggestions will be much appreciated  

Thank you x x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Omg 1.3lbs? Or Kg's? She sounds teenie weenie... Any pics?


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes would love a picture, she sound itsy bitsy!!!
,


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I just cannot wait to see her...


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Gosh, even 1.3kgs is small... I weighed Ted this morning ( he is 13 weeks tomorrow )and is already 4.3kgs


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

1.3 pounds!!!!!!!!! WHOLY MOLY! that is itty bitty! 
pictures please...must be darn cute!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Aw Minnie sounds very mini!  Pictures, pretty please!


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

She is very very diddy lol! Iv been trying to upload photos of her but fails everytime but will get some up here soon  x x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

if you get a photobucket account...it is really easy to put pics up.
Upload to Photobucket, then copy the IMG code, and paste it into the body of your post...and ta da your picture will appear. 

Let me know if you need more help...we have a step by step on the site.


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

It worked this :-D thank you very much!! x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

no problem!  what a face she has!!! so cute! would love to see more if you have them!


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Minnie when I first got her!


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Sorry yes my mistake she's 1.3kg! Got an airhead today lol x x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh Beth she is a complete dolly... I love her wee face. Lovely wee petal. And yes! She is so teeny.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Gosh I thought Lola was small... She is 1.8kg at just over 11 weeks. Woweeeee what a little honey xx


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Upside down sleep 'poo with her wubba toy  x


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Lola is utterly gorgeous Ruth  x x


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you very much Amanda for helping with the photo situation- I'm not very technical lol! Much appreciated x x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm glad we all have pretty poos xxxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

No problem at all! I am loving the photos!!!


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Wow is she pretty or what.


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

She is a little cutie


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you very much! All 'poo's are extremely cute! Such a beautiful breed  x


----------

